# Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Mai 2010)

Wie kann man Karpfen am schnell und am weidgerechtestem töten ohne den Fisch unnötig zu quälen ?

PS: Ich bin kein "Kochtopfangler"

Danke im Voraus

MFG WEISHEITSGRANATE


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Wie kann man Karpfen am schnell und am weidgerechtestem töten ohne den Fisch unnötig zu quälen ?
> 
> PS: Ich bin kein "Kochtopfangler"
> 
> ...




etwa schwarzangler?


----------



## colognecarp (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Hast du keine Prüfung gemacht ? Da kommt das drin vor #c


----------



## BigBaer111 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

ein kräftigen Prügel, Fischtöter, Ast. ein kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf un dann abstechen ins Herz. Wie üblich...

MfG


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Ja aber in Österreich und da kommt es nicht vor.

Das mit dem betäuben und dann den Herzstich kenn ich ja schon aber der karpfen ist dfa ja auch nicht sofort tot sondern lebt ja manchm noch ca ne halbe minute oder es sind nur die zuckungen die manchmal nach dem tod eintreren die ich beobachte

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Wie jeden anderen Fisch auch


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Naja vielleicht giebt es ja keinen besseren weg.

Trotzdem Danke #6

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## duck_68 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Mit einem kräftigen Schlag auf den Kopf betäuben, Abstechen und wenn Du zu 100% sicher gehen willst, kannst Du den Fisch auch noch sofort ausnemen - dann lebt garantiert nix mehr


----------



## biggold (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



BigBaer111 schrieb:


> ein kräftigen Prügel, Fischtöter, Ast. ein kräftiger Schlag auf den Kopf un dann abstechen ins Herz. Wie üblich...
> 
> MfG


ich glaub mir kommt was ...​ 
:v​


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Ah Danke 

MFG Weisheitsgranate#6


----------



## atja93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

wenn ich des wiede rlese mit nem ast o gott, besorg dir einen rörchen aus hartem metall und dann einmal richtig auf den kopf hauen dann is er ausreichend betäubt un dann einen schönen kiemenschnitt, denn das herz triffst du nicht immer und es kann sein das dann die galle beschädigt wird un ja dann is der fisch ungenießbar


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



biggold schrieb:


> ich glaub mir kommt was ...​
> :v​


Wieso wie soll man sonst ein Fisch töten.


----------



## Lupus (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

*Bitte laßt euch nicht provozieren! 
*

Lieber Herr Granate entweder bist du  ein Schwarzangler, furchtbar ungebildet (um es nett auszudrücken) oder aber ein Schlitzohr!
Ich tippe mal auf letzteres!

Betäuben und mit Herzstich waidgerecht töten wie bei den anderen Fischarten auch! Damit wäre die Frage dann beanwortet:g

Liebe Mods: Man entschärfe die Granate!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Ich hab mal ne Frage nimmst du alles mit, was du fängst?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

http://www.sinnlos.de


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> http://www.sinnlos.de


Merkst du überhaupt das dein post hier überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Ordentlich eines über die Rübe geben (die Augen sollten hernach starr sein), Herzstich und das Messer in die Kiemen ziehen. Und aufpassen, Karpfen haben jede Menge Blut.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Sowas lernt man! Sowas muß ein Angler Wissen!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

So ein Thema in einem Anglerboard????


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

wenn ich hier so die fragen von weissheitsgranate lese könnte er die fische ja auch mit saublöden fragen töten.
echt, wenn du ne prüfung abgelegt hast fresse ich einen besen...


----------



## EuroCarpeR (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Die Leute werden immer bescheurter, absoluter Reizthread. 
Am besten wir hauen dir mal eine mim Knüppel vorn Latz....
Kannste mir nicht erzählen, dass in Österreich kein waidmännisches Töten in der Prüfung vorkommt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> wenn ich hier so die fragen von weissheitsgranate lese könnte er die fische ja auch mit saublöden fragen töten.
> echt, wenn du ne prüfung abgelegt hast fresse ich einen besen...




Ich befürchte ja ehrlich gesagt, dass er die Antwort kennt und hier nur ein wenig stänkern wollte weil gerade kein Mod online ist.

Ich denke wir können ihn und seinen Trööt getrost in der Versenkung verschwinden lassen . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Aber ehrlich! Müll hoch drei!


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> So ein Thema in einem Anglerboard????


Dafür ist das Board da um fragen zu beantworten.Ob es jetzt Stimmt was er sagt sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Das ist keine Frage das ist Provokant!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Die Leute werden immer bescheurter, absoluter Reizthread.
> *Am besten wir hauen dir mal eine mim Knüppel vorn Latz....*
> Kannste mir nicht erzählen, dass in Österreich kein waidmännisches Töten in der Prüfung vorkommt.




Du bist der richtige.#6




Erst nachdenken, dann schreiben. . . . 


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Wie filetiert man eigentlich Großkarpfen richtig????


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

am besten einfach nicht mehr reagieren auf diesen mist und gut ist.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage das ist Provokant!


Auch du wirst noch merken,was hier sonst noch für Geistreiche fragen gestellt werden wo man nur das Kopfschütteln kriegt.Das ist halt hier so.Aber sich ständig darüber aufzuregen bringt nichts.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wie filetiert man eigentlich Großkarpfen richtig????




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Die Weisheitsgranate hat es aber schon des öfteren so richtig krachen lassen...|bigeyes
Von daher kann es auch gut sein, dass er es ernst meint!


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Ahrendpower06 schrieb:


> Auch du wirst noch merken,was hier sonst noch für Geistreiche fragen gestellt werden wo man nur das Kopfschütteln kriegt.Das ist halt hier so.Aber sich ständig darüber aufzuregen bringt nichts.




Ich pass hier schon Jahre auf! Ehrzähl du mir nix neues!


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Die Weisheitsgranate hat es aber schon des öfteren so richtig krachen lassen...|bigeyes
> Von daher kann es auch gut sein, dass er es ernst meint!




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Eher nicht.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Karpfen schnell und weidgerecht töten*

Thema geschlossen ..... |uhoh:


----------

